# Just some fish pics



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Here are some pictures that I took the other night, close to about 60 pictures and here are what I felt were the best. Still working on trying to get my settings set on the camera to what I feel gives me the best exposure and the most accurate representation of what I am seeing. At least with digital photography don't have to worry about having only so many exposures and the cost of getting film developed.

HY511 Tetra







Rummy Nose Tetras





Neon Tetra


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice shots, Barb!

It's so difficult to get focused shots of any fish - much less small silvery ones. . . for me, anyway!

*giggle* those perfect settings are like the Holy Grail. . . don't be too disappointed if you never *quite* find them. . . I can't tell you how many times I've been so excited to FINALLY have gotten it right, only to find that they don't work the next time around. *giggle* Hopefully that's just me and you have better luck!

Tank photography is so mysterious - but _FUN!!!_ Great work, girl - keep shooting! 

(and let the rest of us know if you DO happen upon The Grail ^.^)


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHAHA try taken a pic with a cellphone! Compared to that those look awesome!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thanks

Getting clear shots in the tank can definitly be a challenge, especially on the smaller fast moving fish. Been awhile since I took these ones but if I remember correctly I had my camera set on the macro program. Used a tripod can't remember if I let the camera do auto focus or if it was set in manual focus. I do use a flash, to keep the flash from reflecting off the glass I shoot with the camera angled slightly down which seems to work for me. The other thing that I always do is to shoot in RAW format. This allows me to make slight adjustments to my exposure in post processing and if needed I can adjust the type of lighting for a correct representation of color.

Boredomb, still haven't figured out the camera on my phone. Replaced the phone a minth ago and haven't sat down to try and figure it out yet.


----------

